# [Help] My Big Fat South America Trip



## decapitated (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi there!
I'm planning to travel around South America this summer. And I'm looking for some inspirations and advice  It will be my second time on the continent - last year we travelled from Lima to Buenos Aires. This time I'm planning to start and finish the trip in Rio de Janeiro. The route goes as follows: Rio -> Ouro Preto -> Brasilia (+Chapada dos Veadeiros) -> Cuiaba -> Santa Cruz de la Sierra (Bolivia) -> Sucre -> Potosi -> Salad de Uyuni -> get somehow to Chile -> San Pedro de Atacama (Chile) -> Santiago de Chile --by plane--> Asunsion (Paraguay) -> and back to Rio through Iguazu and so on.
I hope it 30-35 fady would be enough for the trip.
What do you think? Do you have any experience in crossing the Brasilian-Boliian and the Bolivian-Chilean border?
I would be very greatful for any kind of advice


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

decapitated said:


> Cuiaba -> Santa Cruz de la Sierra (Bolivia) -
> 
> 
> What do you think? Do you have any experience in crossing the Brasilian-Boliian and the Bolivian-Chilean border?


Cuiabá is nice, the Bolivian area beyond the border is very dangerous. A route of smuggling and with militias around.

I'd skip Bolivia for the time being. 

As for the border crossing: you should have no problem exiting Brazil by land (there are no Cuiaba-Bolivia flights anyway), but I don't know about Bolivia. Check if you need a visa, and check which times are the border post open.


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

I would not leave Buenos Aires, Southern Brazil and Sao Paulo out of the trip. There is no South America without them, besides they have flights and connections everywhere. 

In that route I would include Curitiba and São Paulo cities on the way from Iguaçu to Rio, they are right on the way.


----------

